# A start at my light colored MG line.



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well recently I acquired some new breeding stock, and I've decided to try breeding again in a couple of weeks. I am conditioning 4 fish at the moment incase doesn't work out or vice versa. Here are my breeders.

My females

Light colored MG HM girl.She has a beautiful color and fins. She carries DT.Her spawn also produced some shortfin PKs so there is a slim chance she could produce them too.
Age: 2.5-3 months old.











Next a steel MG DTHM girl.She has great fins and an amazing dorsal. She is loaded with eggs and has been barred up ever since I got her. Her spawn also produced some PKs.

Age: 2.5-3 months old.










My males

Cyril

He's a pastel boy with great fins and nice color. He comes from a multicolor/MG line.

Age: 3.5 Months old.











Finally a great young MG male. He's DT geno and has great fins and colors. He also comes from a line that produced some PK.

Age: 2.5-3 Months old.










Originally , I was going to breed my opaque/pastel girl to Cyril, but she's a bit too big for him. So now I'm going to try to breed him to the DTHM girl. If they spawn, I should expect some blue/red multis, MGs and maybe some pastels. For finnage, I should expect HMs, DT, and DeT with great broad dorsals.

If that spawn doesn't work out or if I have 40 or less fry by the 2-3 week mark, I will be spawning the other two MGs. If I do try to spawn them, I should expect some MGs, and blue/red multis. For finnage HMs, DT, DeT, and maybe a few PK, again with great broad dorsals from the DT gene.

I started conditioning yesterday, and today both males have pretty big nests in their tanks, and the females are pretty eggy.

I plan on putting the pastel boy and the DTHM girl in the spawning tank on the 15th.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds great! Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks DQ and sure will!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Good luck Beat!!! Your pairs look great!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

OOOO!! I simply ADORE MGs <3 I'll be stalking this thread, can't wait to see how the babys turn out! Best of luck!!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

what does MG mean? :question:


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys!


peaches3221 said:


> what does MG mean? :question:


 MG means mustard gas which is a type of coloration. It's pretty much a blue/yellow bi-color or multicolor.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

CANT WAIT!! They come from one of the best breeders so they'll look awesome! Can't wait!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> CANT WAIT!! They come from one of the best breeders so they'll look awesome! Can't wait!


Thanks Mr.V!
I can't wait either! I'm curious to see the colors and patterns for the first pair. The male carries marble and the female has a nice BF pattern. So I should expect a few marbles, and butterflies.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Everyone has the breeding bug now! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

What have I done XD


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well I've been conditioning for 4 days now and the DTHM girl looks like she's ready to explode with eggs lol, so I'm considering maybe introducing them this weekend. Thoughts?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

If she's eggy go for it


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well I released the female this morning. The male has HUGE nest and is still working on it.

I have some concerns though.

Ever since I released the female, she started dropping some eggs. This morning before I left for school, I saw the male picking up some of the dropped eggs and placing them in the nest. Well a while ago, I was watching them, the male was under the bubblenest, and I saw an egg fall from the nest. He caught it and placed it back. There were also some eggs under the nest, in the bottom of the tank. However I don't know if these eggs, were the dropped eggs or if they actually spawned while I was at school. :/


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess you'll have to wait and see. Maybe they spawned when you were gone.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

If he dosen't eat them within a day or two (depending on temp) then you have fry on the way


----------

